# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > سوال: مشکل نشون ندادن کد امنیتی

## vahid.1

سلام
دوستان من در باز نشدن کد امنیتی مشکل دارم یعنی من وقتی به سایت ایرانسل قسمت کنترول حساب اینترنی مراجعه میکنم کد برای من نشون داده نمیشه ولی با سیستم دوستم امتحان کردم خیلی راحت نشون داد.
البته من با مرورگرهای مختلف Internet Explorer و Mozilla Firefox و Opera امتحان کردم ولی بازم نشون نداد. جالب اینجاست توی سایتهای دیگه که کد امنیتی داره نشون میده ولی سایت ایرانسل رو نشون نمیده. عکس این مورد را هم گرفتم ضمیمه میکنم ببینید.

لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید مشکل از چی هست.

از مدیران سایت هم معذرت میخوام اگه جای این پست اینجا نبوده و من اشتباهی پست زدم. و ازتون خواهش میکنم پاکش نکنید تا من بتونم به جوابم برسم بعد پاکش کنید.

از همه ممنونم.

این با فایرفکس هست
Firefox.png

اینم با اینترنت اکسپلورر
Internet Explorer.png

----------


## siavashsay

شما الان میخوای ما مشکل شما رو حل کنیم یا مشکل ادمین سایت ایرانسل رو ؟!
خوب دوست عزیز عکس رو Drag کن توی یه پنجره جدید بنداز ببین باز میشه یا نه !
یا CACHE سیستمت رو پاک کن ! یه سری ازین کارا که به مرورگرت بستگی داره !
انشالله که حل شه

----------


## vahid.1

دوست عزیز من تمام این کارها را انجام دادم نشد.
حتی شک کردم که شاید مشکل از مرورگر باشه رفتم اپرا رو دانلود کردم ولی با اپرا هم باز نشد. نمیدونم چرا

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید شاید ISP شما با ایرانسل مشکل داره. با یک ISP دیگه امتحان کنید ببینید درست میشه یا نه؟

----------


## vahid.1

آقای شهرکی به ISP کار نداره چون من با وایرلس با موبایل وصل میشم خیلی راحت کدو نشون میده ولی با سیستمم نشون نمیده. مشکل شاید از ویندوز باشه درسته

----------


## MMSHFE

احتمالش هست. یکبار بجای F5 کلیدهای Ctrl+F5 رو بزنید تا Cache پاک بشه ببینید درست میشه یا نه.

----------


## vahid.1

نه با Ctrl+F5 هم نشد.
خیلی بده بخاطر یک کد بخوام ویندوز عوض کنم.چون فقط با همین سایت مشکل داره

----------


## vahid.1

جالب تر از همه اینجاست که وقتی روی دوتا فلشی که گذاشتن برای تغییر کد وقتی من با20 یا 30 بار تندتند کلیک میکنم بعدش شانسی یک کد نشون میده ولی اگه دوباره کلیک کنم دوباره گم میشه باز باید 20 و30 بار دیگه کلیک کنم

----------


## hidensoft

توی این آدرس چی میبینی ؟ http://ecare.mtnirancell.ir/servlet/AuthToken

----------


## vahid.1

> توی این آدرس چی میبینی ؟ http://ecare.mtnirancell.ir/servlet/AuthToken


توی این آدرس عکس زیر دیده میشه.
jhffhjfh.jpg

و وقتی رفرش میکنم عکس زیر دیده میشه
ghdhd.jpg

----------


## aliphp1

سلام دوستان
ببینید کد امنیتی با سشن ساخته میشه یعنی میریزه توی سشن
سیستم ایشون اجازه ساخت سشن رو نمیده
من یه برنامه نوشته بود که همن مشکل رو داشت و همینجا مطرح کردم دوستان راهنمایی کردن مشکل حل شد
اسکریپت من هم برای بعضی سیستم ها سشن ساخته نمیشد و با هر مرورگری هم میزنی فایده ای نداشت
من به جای استفاده از آدرس نسبی آدرس کامل رو داده بودم که وقتی تغییر دادم مشکل حل شد
حالا شاید ایرانسل همین کار رو کرده
البته اگر استدلال من اشتباه بود به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید اطلاعاتم از پی اچ پی در همین حد هست

----------


## vahid.1

دوست عزیز علی آقا اگه براتون امکان داره اون آدرسی که شما قبلا مشکلتونو مطرح کردین بزارین منم برم بخونم یکم به اطلاعاتم اضافه بشه.

ممنون

----------


## hidensoft

به نظرم مشکل از DNS شماست. با ISP که ازش سرویس میگیرید مکاتبه کنید سریع تر به نتیجه میریسید.

----------


## vahid.1

> به نظرم مشکل از DNS شماست. با ISP که ازش سرویس میگیرید مکاتبه کنید سریع تر به نتیجه میریسید.


دوست عزیز من دارم میگم با وایرلس خونه با لپ تاپ و موبایل که وصل میشم خیلی راحت کدو نشون میده فقط با سیستمم مشکل داره. و فکر نمیکنم ربطی به DNS و ISP داشته باشه. چون با همون مودم با موبایلمم وصل میشم جواب میده.

----------


## hidensoft

بعله دوست عزیز. من روی لپتاپم یه DNS می تونم ست کنم روی گوشیم یه DNS دیگه. شما متوجه هستی DNS چی هست ؟ 
من چیز دیگه ای به ذهنم نمی رسه.

----------


## vahid.1

سلام
دوست عزیز یعنی وقتی که مودم من روشن میکنم به نت وصل میشه بعد اگه هر لپ تاپی و موبایلی که به مودم وصل میشه یک DNS اختصاصی داره یا نه.

درضمن من از DNS نمیدونم میشه بگین. روی سیستم که نگاه کردم DNS این بود 192.168.1.1

----------


## mtchabok

سلام
چندتا مورد هست که باید چک بشن :
- خود مرورگر میتونه جلوی لود شدن ( بار شدن ) عکس رو بگیره
- فایروالتون می تونه اینکار رو بکنه
- مجموعه اینترنت سکوریتی ها هم میتونن جلوگیری از لود بکنن ( مثل کاسپراسکای که در بخش anti banner اینکار رو انجام میده )
- خود isp
- و در نهایت خود سایت

خوب ، حتما مورد آخر نیست و به احتمال خیلی زیاد مشکلتون از مجموعه اینترنت سکوریتی هس .

----------


## vahid.1

> سلام
> چندتا مورد هست که باید چک بشن :
> - خود مرورگر میتونه جلوی لود شدن ( بار شدن ) عکس رو بگیره
> - فایروالتون می تونه اینکار رو بکنه
> - مجموعه اینترنت سکوریتی ها هم میتونن جلوگیری از لود بکنن ( مثل کاسپراسکای که در بخش anti banner اینکار رو انجام میده )
> - خود isp
> - و در نهایت خود سایت
> 
> خوب ، حتما مورد آخر نیست و به احتمال خیلی زیاد مشکلتون از مجموعه اینترنت سکوریتی هس .


 
سلام
دوست عزیز خیلی ممنونم ازت مشکلم حل شد.
شما تا اسم کاسپراسکای رو آوردین بخشanti banner سریع رفتم سراغش دیدم قسمتanti banner غیره فعاله. یعنی تیک مربوط زده نبود.
بعد پیش خودم گفتم شاید مشکل از آنتی ویروس باشه آمدم کلا غیره فعالش کردم بعد سایت رو باز کردم دیدم راحت کد مربوط رو نشون داد و دوباره آنتی ویروس رو فعال کردم کدو نشون نداد.
بعد آمدم در قسمت ضدویروس وب آدرس سایت رو در قسمت سایتهای مطمئن گذاشتم که سایتو اسکن نکنه اینطوری مشکلم حل شد. یعنی الان آنتی ویروس فعاله فقط  ecare.mtnirancell.ir رو اسکن نمیکنه و جزو سایتهای امن قرار داره.

بازم خیلی ممنونم از راهنمایی تون.

----------


## vahid.1

دوستان یک سوال دیگه برام پیش اومده که توی سایتهای دیگه از کد امنیتی استفاده میکنن چرا اونارو نشون میده فقط از ایرانسل رو نشون نمیداد. دلیلش نکنه طریقه ساختن کدش هست آره

----------


## رضا قربانی

> دوستان یک سوال دیگه برام پیش اومده که توی سایتهای دیگه از کد امنیتی استفاده میکنن چرا اونارو نشون میده فقط از ایرانسل رو نشون نمیداد. دلیلش نکنه طریقه ساختن کدش هست آره


 بعضی از سایت ها هم از کد امنیتی آنلاین استفاده می کنند که با اتصال به سایت دیگه ای ، کد برای شما نمایش داده میشه . احتمالا اون سایت هایی که برای نشون دادن کد امنیتی بهش متصل میشن فیلتر هستن . شما یه پروکسی بزنی مشکلت باید حل بشه . 
موفق باشید

----------


## vahid.1

> بعضی از سایت ها هم از کد امنیتی آنلاین استفاده می کنند که با اتصال به سایت دیگه ای ، کد برای شما نمایش داده میشه . احتمالا اون سایت هایی که برای نشون دادن کد امنیتی بهش متصل میشن فیلتر هستن . شما یه پروکسی بزنی مشکلت باید حل بشه . 
> موفق باشید


سلام
دوست خوبم آقا رضا ولی این به صورت آنلاین از سایت دیگه نبود و از سایت خودش به این آدرسی که دوست عزیز hidensoft دادن هست. فقط مشکلش این بود که آنتی ویروس فقط به همین گیر میداد و وقتی آدرس سایت رو توی لیست سایتهای امن گذاشتم مشکل حل شد.

----------

